# Jahreskarte für holland !!



## tornado845 (13. Dezember 2012)

Wer weiss wo ich Jahresangelnscheine für Holland bekomme ???


----------



## Torsten86 (13. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe mit meinen Vispass in Mönchengladbach geholt die machen dort alles für einen müsste einfach mal bei deinem angelladen nachfragen ansonsten in Holland bei den angelläden soweit ich meine kannst du deinen Vispass auch online bestellen bekommst dann einen vorläufigen und dann irgendwann pisst aus Holland  mit deiner Checkkarte

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Tinca52 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Jahreskarte für holland !!*

Hallo,
bei Angeln USSAT in Dortmund.


----------



## Torsten86 (13. Dezember 2012)

Hier mal ein Link zur Info 


http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/vispas.htm

Und dann noch mal einen Text aus einem anderen Forum 

Der schnellste Weg, um an den VISpas zu kommen, ist über ein Angelfachgeschäft in den Niederlanden Mitglied im Angelverein zu werden: Man füllt ein Anmeldeformular aus, bezahlt gleich den Jahresbeitrag und man erhält sofort einen vorläufigen Mitgliedsausweis/VISpas und die dazugehörige Liste der landesweiten Angelgewässer. Wenn man etwas Glück hat, ist noch eine zusätzliche (Erlaubnis) für spezielle Gewässer des betreffenden Angelvereins dabei. Nachdem man seine Anmeldung per Post verschickt hat, erhält man in einer der folgenden Wochen den eigentlichen VISpas zugeschickt.

Angelverein

Man kann den VISpas auch direkt via Internet bei einem Angelverein bestellen. Das ist oft einfach und unkompliziert, es kann allerdings einige Zeit länger dauern bis der über den Verein verschickte VISpas im Briefkasten liegt. Deshalb ist es in jedem Fall ratsam mit dem Verein Rücksprache zu halten, ob der VISpas verschickt werden soll, oder man ihn nicht besser vor Ort abholen kann.

Postamt

Auf jedem Postamt in den Niederlanden kann man den kleinen VISpas kaufen, wie es früher mit der Visakte möglich war. Es handelt sich aber nur um den kleinen VISpas! Wer also nur mit einer Angelrute und den damit verbundenen Standardködern, wie Brot, Teig, Kartoffeln, Käse, Würmern und Maden angeln möchte, dem reicht der kleine VISpas. Allerdings darf man damit auch nur an einer limitierten Anzahl von Gewässern (große Flüsse und Schifffahrtskanäle) fischen. Neben dem Postamt kann man den kleinen VISpas auch direkt bei Sportvisserij Nederland bestellen/kaufen.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## tornado845 (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Jahreskarte für holland !!*

Danke Kollegen !! habt mir sehr geholfen !!!!#h


----------

